# Steps?



## HybridDelph77 (Sep 19, 2018)

Greetings,
I am seriously considering moving to Italy or Sicily. All of my ancestors are Sicilian, and Northern and Southern Italian. I love my culture very much. I've been to Italy and Sicily 4 times and have visited a number of regions. I am a acupuncturist and practice Chinese herbal medicine and may want to practice there. I am interested in practical suggestions and steps to begin an investigation.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you a citizen? Or have the right to live and work in Italy?

If not you'll need a visa which won't be easy.

I can't tell where you're from but you'll need to get any credentials accepted. 

But if you want to run a business the first step is to figure out if there is a demand. If there is a demand will they pay enough?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

HybridDelph77 said:


> Greetings,
> I am seriously considering moving to Italy or Sicily. All of my ancestors are Sicilian, and Northern and Southern Italian. I love my culture very much. I've been to Italy and Sicily 4 times and have visited a number of regions. I am a acupuncturist and practice Chinese herbal medicine and may want to practice there. I am interested in practical suggestions and steps to begin an investigation.


Good news and Bad news,

Chinese medicine is getting to be a bit of a trend in Sicily, I have seen a lot of sports therapy places opening up and getting good business..

Bad news...

Trends stop.... and stop hard.... One bad customer in Sicily and the word of mouth down here will kill your business. I would look towards larger cities rather than smaller towns, it is niche enough to be noticed in a large city and not get lost. 

Are you an EU citizen or American. Where abouts in Sicily are you thinking?

Kenzo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing you don't mention is whether you speak, read and/or write Italian. If you do, at a usable level, you'll have a much better time of things.

Do some online research to see if there is any sort of licensing or registration required or available for acupuncturists and/or herbalists in Italy. In some state health systems, the services of certain "alternative" medical practitioners may be partly paid for by the national system. That will give you some idea of the "market" for your services in Italy and if some sort of training in Italy might give you better access to the profession.

But you really need to do the research in Italian, especially on any government agency type websites that deal with regulatory issues.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

